# New Bettas!! SOOOOOOO PRetty!!!



## Bettabum873 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey I just got 8 bettas in the mail today from splashstuff, 7 girlies and one boy I'm keeping 4 for of them, including the male. and the other 4 are going to a good home that I found for them. The boy is a beautiful emerald butterfly halfmoon. One of the girls is a deep emerald and very marbled, ones a very light pastel green and the third one is turquoise, but turns light blue or emerald green depending on the lighting, she has very beautiful transparent fins with blue specks. I'll post pics as soon as I charge the batteries.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Post the web Site please


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

sounds very pretty!


----------

